# Who's in the Midlands?



## ColDiTT

Okay, I'll start then, not far from Lutterworth Leicestershire.

Col


----------



## bec21tt

Me!!

Near Birmingham

Bec


----------



## Neil

Coventry (ish)


----------



## ColDiTT

3 so far  my maths is really improving.


----------



## was

I work in Brum during the week


----------



## DXN

Yup, i'm in the area.


----------



## Ajs

Northamptonshire calling


----------



## ColwynC

Lincolnshire here ;D


----------



## trevor

;D Lincolnshire here as well!


----------



## ade

Hinckley, leicestershire here

bout 6 miles from you col

ade


----------



## Jae

6 miles from the city


----------



## ColDiTT

I make that 10 so far including 'was'

Keep em coming.


----------



## ag

Lincolnshire rox. 8)


----------



## craig_h

Worcester City here !!!


----------



## WabbiTT

Central Nottingham - only two of us up here (I think...)


----------



## bluenose

Up to Brum every fortnight (or so) to watch the footie...playing the Villa on Sunday....should be fun :


----------



## ColDiTT

Hi everyone

Thanks for your replies. If I have counted correctly so far we have;

ColDiTT
bec21tt
Neil1003
was
DXN
Ajs
ColwynC
TTrevor
ade
Jae
ag
Craig_H
WabbiTT
bluenose
sweeTT
Lisa
RobquaTT
Mac007
Ash_TT
Mac73
WesTTy
jonallen21
Bash (just passing through)
Hilly10
XXMetal

Please keep em coming everyone.

Col

P.S

Why does he want to know I hear you ask 

Just curious for a couple Â reasons.

1) May be of interest to you too.
2) I have seen other areas counting forum and TTOC members in their regions, so why not the midlands - that's all Â ;D


----------



## craig_h

When is the next TTOC midlands (W/Mids) get-together?


----------



## ColDiTT

Craig

Now that is a very good question Â  I'm not quite sure whether there has been a meet before??? If so where is best.

We seem to have, (so far that is! Hoping for more) quite a spread of members from yourself in Worcester to the folks over in Lincs and Notts.

Suggestions anyone - Jonah - Craig - Andy (ag) Â ??? :-/


----------



## craig_h

Either towards Brum....or over towards Derby?? Some nice runs and pub's derby way


----------



## sweeTT

Telford Shropshire only 30mls from brum city center do count please please please


----------



## ColDiTT

sweeTT you're in  (see list on this thread) 8)


----------



## ColwynC

> When is the next TTOC midlands (W/Mids) get-together? Â


Tried to get a run together in Lincs but had zero :-[ replies...that may have been due to dates or distance or any other reason. Thing is Midlands is BIG and Telford is a long way from Lincoln. Looking at list though there are a few members in Lincs/Notts that could meet, or perhaps even cruise down to Brum to meet up with other members.

Thoughts?

Colin


----------



## bec21tt

Good idea Colin


----------



## ColDiTT

I have a cunning plan


----------



## ColwynC

> I have a cunning plan Â


So cunning you could pin a tail on it and call it a fox?

Or are you just going to put your boxers on your head, pencils up your nose and shout wibble!

Whats the plan?


----------



## Jagman

Col & 'forgot the name of your luvely lady' ,

Met both of you on 21st September run, I was a co-pilot in Steve Laws TT 225 Coupe (Avos Silver)
Thanks to you, & your TTR 225, I have now purchased one !
So yes, I'm here in the Midlands, Coventry to be exact
Any meets/runs/wife-swopping...let me know

Regards
Geoff (ex-jagman!)


----------



## Neil

Welcome to the forum Geoff  Good to see another Cov TT-er on the Forum 

Check out the Midlands meet in December: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1066768910

Did you go to Listers Coventry then? Post up some details on your car, spec, colour etc etc (and then everyone can persuade you what mods you have to do  ;D)


----------



## Jagman

Col / Neil1003

Col, remembered her name, I think, Diane? Yes?

Neil, whereabouts are you? Coventryish...
We are in the Cheylesmore area of Coventry.
TTR 225 was bought from Lincoln Audi last Saturday;
it is Silver/Black Leather, High-mileage (49k), & imported from Malta in 2000 (so got it very cheap!)
Reg is now W40 HOT to mark my wifes 40th Birthday,
and both are hot !!

Regards
Geoff (ex-jagman)


----------



## Neil

> Neil, whereabouts are you? Coventryish...
> We are in the Cheylesmore area of Coventry.


Know it well - good butchers at the bottom of the Baginton Rd shops . Used to live in Finham for many years, and went to the Open Arms at the top of Baggy Rd.

You have IM.


----------



## Jagman

Neil,

Open Arms PH is just round the corner from us !
whats IM ?
& is your location a secret then ??

Geoff


----------



## Neil

> whats IM ?


IM = instant message.

Look at the top right-hand corner of the screen, and it'll say "Hey, Jagman, you have 1 message" - just click on the "1 message" bit, and Bob's your uncle...


----------



## ColDiTT

Geoff

Welcome, indeed I do remember you, a great day as I remember in the Peaks, yes, my far better half is Diane who now drives my company car  .Hope you can make the meet on Dec 7th in Brum, also ask Steve if he's coming along??

Neil

Thanks for your help


----------



## ColDiTT

Woops pardon me Geoff :-[ congrats on ya new TTR 225, [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] I knew it wouldn't be long  you realise this is just the start of major expense, lots of bits and bobs for your machine, I am up to 4 figures now and only just started 8)


----------



## Lisa.

And me!

I'm Worcestershire!


----------



## bec21tt

> Telford Shropshire only 30mls from brum city center do count please please please Â


Nice bit of road along the "rabbit run". I really should try it again, now i've got the TT ;D

Bec


----------



## robquatt

Stratford upon Avon, Shakespear had a tt .


----------



## Guest

Leamington Spa, Waiting 4 my 3.2 comes in January 2004 will post. TTFN


----------



## ASH_TT

: 8) [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

Leicester (not a good place for all those Arsenal fans)


----------



## ColDiTT

ASH_TT & Mac007 welcome to the forum and TTOC, keep your eye on the events section for meets and activities in the midlands area. We've just had a very eventful and action packed day that was thoroughly enjoyed by all, which coincided with Audi Performance Week. If you require any assistance at any time please feel free to contact me.

Col


----------



## 55JWB

I'm Northampton ;D


----------



## ColDiTT

Wow, we sure are keeping this thread alive, keep the Midlands flag flying 8)

Anymore for anymore.


----------



## Lisa.

I'm in Worcester or did I already mention that.

I think I saw Beccie's car the other day in Hagley Stourbridge....

Would that have been you Bec?


----------



## jampott

I drive through all of the South Midlands twice a week, M5, M42, M6, A14 if that helps


----------



## kmpowell

> I drive through all of the South Midlands twice a week, M5, M42, M6, A14 if that helps


 :


----------



## mighTy Tee

I am from the Midlands (moved South though) born Sutton Coldfield, dragged up in Wyre Piddle, nr Pershore, and wasted to much time in Worcester as a youth......


----------



## bec21tt

> I'm in Worcester or did I already mention that.
> 
> I think I saw Beccie's car the other day in Hagley Stourbridge....
> 
> Would that have been you Bec?


Probably, my mom and dad live there  Oops, I must have missed you - sorry


----------



## craig_h

Lisa - Im in Worcester too  ...... (probably the tackiest post Ive made)


----------



## mac73

Coventry born and bred.


----------



## ColDiTT

Welcome mac73, there are a few more from Cov too, I got me car from Listers - should have gone to spec savers :-X


----------



## mac73

Thanks ColDiTT,
Have you ever used Coventry Listers for repairs or servicing?

If so what were they like? as I will most likely be using them in the future.

Mark.


----------



## westty

Lincolnshire here ,ooh ar (just to prove it!) ;D


----------



## ColDiTT

Hi Mark

Listers seem to be just okay :-/ I have had the car in a couple of times and I can't really complain too much, they are not very good at getting back to you though 

WesTTy

I don't know whether you have checked the rest of this thread out but there are a few from good old Lincs around 

Col


----------



## bash-the-monkey

Me too - although I've just joined Cranfield Uni

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Marque

Bedford for my sins - and there are many!
That said Cranfield is only 13 miles away - a land of fields, an airport to escape from (if you a UAS trainee) together with military green barracks....& a container for a pub....

Good rep though (for the SofM) if not the nightlife (unless you're a squirrel).
M


----------



## Guest

Just bought my first TT and joined the forum this week, based in Birmingham.


----------



## ColDiTT

Welcome jonallen21 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] may you have many hours on the Â [smiley=computer.gif]

Have you thought about joining the TTOC Â 8) 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1053731011

Also a link here that may also interest you

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1074455541

Have fun Â ;D

Col


----------



## Hilly10

Hi Hilly 10 from Cannock Staffs


----------



## Hilly10

Hilly 10 not many people from my parts. I got my 150 roadster July,   went to QST tunning took it upto 210bhp its a lot of fun. ex mg man (Sad I know)


----------



## XXMetal

Hi, I'm from Lincoln

WesTTy Did I se you at Belton Woods the other week ???. Saw some one in a TTC that looked like you picture. Think it was a sunday early Jan.


----------



## TT Law

> Hilly 10 not many people from my parts


Hi Hilly 10,

I live in sunny Shire Oak just 5 miles away!

Look on the events board for regular meets. Once a month is a nice drive up to Combs (Near Buxton) for great food at the Beehive Inn. Maybe cruise along to the next one?

Steve


----------



## westty

Hi XXMetal, would have been me, do you visit Belton Woods often ? ag's local pehaps we could all have a bit of a meet there.


----------



## ColDiTT

Welcome Hilly10

or this perhaps? Spoilt for choice now 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1074455541

Col


----------



## ColDiTT

Hi & welcome XXMetal

I always get confused, is Belton Woods the De Vere club or the private club over the road?


----------



## westty

Welcome Hilly10

Let's get it sorted then ColDiTT, i'm up for this meet, Derby's not too far away, or perhaps you'd like to come to Belton Woods the De Vere club or the private club over the road?  ;D

soz no hijack meant, just that us three are local 8)


----------



## ColDiTT

WesTTy, how about starting an east mids meet, somewhere around Grantham, a local pub, monthly, bi monthly and the odd cruise.

What do you think?


----------



## ColDiTT

Maybe drag 'ag' away from the tele too


----------



## westty

Derby sounds about central for for most, is this where the previous midlands meets have took place?
I'm happy with Derby, just need a date & time.


----------



## ColDiTT

Not aware of any meetings around Derby previously, I might be wrong though ???

Castle Donnington - Shardlow area? Just off the M1


----------



## XXMetal

WesTTy I'm try to learn to play golf :

I play cricket at Oasby and a lot of them a members down at Belton. I go over to Oasby for winter nets  most Thursdays, and I live in Coleby on the A607 so Grathams very easy for me to get to.

If you and ColDiTT fancy meating up, I'd be up for it. A lot of nice pubs around are way. ;D


----------



## ColDiTT

Sounds great, how about a TT golf day as well ;D does wesTTy play?


----------



## XXMetal

ColDiTT, I'm still learning but I could show you parts others have never seen . Not that good at the moment :-[ , but I'm getting there. It'd be good if we could get a few of us together.

I'm game for anything


----------



## ColDiTT

XXMetal

WesTTY has suggested Derby, what do you think? I'm not aware of any members in Derby or south Derbyshire (may be wrong) I am happy with a good quality pub in the Grantham or nearer to the Nottingham area to start with.

WesTTy?
ColwynC?

Col


----------



## XXMetal

Sounds good to me  ;D


----------



## Hilly10

Hi Steve (Shire Oak) give us a wave. I think I am the only one with a Goodwood Green Roadster would love to have a dash up to the Beehive I will have a look at the dates Any body out there going to Le- Man in June

Paul (hilly10)


----------



## westty

Hav'nt played golf for years, i'm up for a golf day though ,I'll see if we can get on the 9 hole at Belton and use the leisure facilities to make a day of it, i'll find out if its possible and how much . what'd you think? be nice to have a few of us there.


----------



## XXMetal

Yes Belton Woods is a very nice place. Got some good resturants as well. Although the pub up a Oasby (about 5 miles away) does a very good meal. It's also quite a nice drive through Belton Park upto Oasby.

Now you've got me thinking Â ???. Wouldn't it be good if we could get enough of use, what about a picture a Belton Woods, or better still Belton House 8) 8)


----------



## A3DFU

> Hi Steve (Shire Oak) give us a wave. I think I am the only one with a Goodwood Green Roadster would love to have a dash up to the Beehive I will have a look at the dates Any body out there going to Le- Man in June
> 
> Â Â Â Paul (hilly10)


Hi Hilly, or Paul , that sound good [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Next meet is Monday, 1st March 

And BTW: welcome to the forum ;D


----------



## ColDiTT

> Hav'nt played golf for years, i'm up for a golf day though ,I'll see if we can get on the 9 hole at Belton and use the leisure facilities to make a day of it, i'll find out if its possible and how much . what'd you think? be nice to have a few of us there.


Nice one WesTTy, if no golf we can always meet at the pub anyway one evening 8)

Golf Dani????


----------



## A3DFU

> Golf Dani????


Why not: I haven't played in ages :
But can we go to the gym afterwards, please? And for a swim as well 
And naturally we need to eat [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## westty

Give me a couple of days i'll see what i can arrange


----------



## ColwynC

Hi, just stumbled on your proposed arrangements. Would be very happy to meet up if you get a date sorted, if you are happy with a hanger on that is. Have not played golf in ages either. Live in Sleaford very close to Belton.

Colwyn


----------



## ColDiTT

Hi Colwyn

Of course you are welcome, after all it was you who tried to get something going a while ago, I think since then a few more members have joined from the Lincs area. With you guys all coming from that region please feel free to get something started, golf (although I donâ€™t think my clubs will fit in the TT?) pub meet, cruise, or whatever fits.

Cheers all

Col


----------



## nutts

So, do we have any future TTOC reps in this thread? : ;D


----------



## westty

Got some details now, going to start a new thread to see how much interest we can generate, perhaps get a few from further afield as well who might like a weekend away with the wife  Be a bit later though as the ball & chain's after going visiting :-/ ;Dhttp://www.devereonline.co.uk/hotel_belton/


----------



## ColDiTT

Hi Ash_TT

I saw you heading towards Blaby today - (near to the old County Arms pub)  Nice Roadster and a great reg plate 8)

Col


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

I'm up in central Brum for a 3 o'clock meeting tomorrow (Wednesday 17th)- anyone up for a lunchtime coffee / burger?


----------



## ColDiTT

Not me Iâ€™m afraid DIRY, Iâ€™m off to London, Portsmouth and then Salisbury (HQ) tomorrow til Thusday night.

Table for one then :wink:

Cheers m8


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

cheers fella - LOL!

Cheeseburger to go for me then  

Anyone else around?


----------

